# Pro Rider Voyager E Bike



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

These look good and are a good price. Has anyone bought or used one ?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Several members have Pro Rider E-Wayfarer bikes which we find very good. I imagine all their products are similarly good, Alan.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We have 2 and we love them. Can really recommend this company. So many people have admired our bikes we carry the company's business cards to give away - nothing in it for us apart from not having to write down the companies address & tel. no. each time!
Go for it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought a couple of their folding bikes last year. Brilliant bits of kit, loads of power (they haul my 16 stone carcase no trouble)

Best possible accessory you can get for a motorhome.

The fittings are a bit on the cheap side but at a THIRD of the cost of a Giant make full size bike (which a pal of mine has bought at £1500 EACH I reckon they are excellent value. )

The batteries give an excellent range, mine are now 12 months old and I have not noticed any drop off in performance or capacity.

I did have a slight problem with one of them. Rang Pro-rider and a replacement part arrived the next day!


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just noticed my age is shown as 42. I wish!! Gonna change that.......sometime in 2031.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We have had one for over a year and have been very pleased with it.

Several weeks ago someone did a comparison with this and another make of bike

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-122805-electric.html+bikes

I hope this is the right link!!

We also have one of their mobilty scooters and again, very, very pleased with it


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

We have two and love them Good Company to deal with


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies
Always useful to get reccomendations.
These bikes and the five year guarantee looked almost too good to be true


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

After some research of the different makes & models I just bought one of these & very pleased with it
http://www.oxygenbicycles.com/electric-bikes/oxygen-emate-city.html


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We bought a couple of Geebikes at the Newark show this year and they been excellent.Had a couple of minor niggles which have been sorted out quickly.

See this company report


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*Pro Bike*

Anything to do with ASbikes?
If not, I don't want to know....I don't care if you agree or not, and whilst I realize and respect your opinions, I must from personal and proven dealings with ASbikes refuse point blank that you will find ANY other supplier or product better than they can supply, on a pound for pound basis.
If you bought a "Rolls Royce" of a bicycle, sooner or later problems WILL occur...... try getting good after sales service and repairs then!
In my opinion, as a user and customer, ASbikes will outdo ANYTHING from any other supplier or outlet by !00%!!!!

Trust me!
Flyingpig


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*pro rider*

After sending my last post about this subject, I thought it would be a good idea to give an instance, this company and after sales is beyond excellence way above the norm.

Repairs to two 36v e-bike folders, caused mainly by heavy daily use touring Spain and France.
Bikes out of warranty by almost 2 months.
Mileages ( off one bikes computer) 3500km plus over 6 months from last tour, previous mileage unmeasured!!!
Spoke problem on rear wheel to (both bikes, and believe me, these bikes were not not mollycoddled), wheels sent away, re-spoked and rebuilt by specialist company.
Crank shaft worn.....repaired/replaced...done
Seat hinges wearing.....repaired/replaced...done.
Motor noisy (repaired/replaced)....done
Fully serviced and checked over....done
Still on original batteries, no power loss.
Me....!8 stones
Wife....not telling, but no butterfly!
Bikes returned to home address by courier to home address, cost... wait for it....
POSTAGE :- £0.00 !!!
REPAIRS :- £0.00 !!!

ASbikes... Superb, no competition.

Nuff said!

Flyingpig.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a Pro Rider folding bike and my wife has an AS folding bike. I can say that the Pro Rider is a more substantial stronger bike. The performance of the two is more or less the same.

I can't speak for customer service as my bike has been trouble free it gets daily use and is now over a year old, Alan.


----------



## nstewart30 (Sep 5, 2014)

Anybody know how to make an evoyager bike go faster?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Pedal harder. :? :? :idea: :idea:   

cabby


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

nstewart30 said:


> Anybody know how to make an evoyager bike go faster?


Hello N S 30,

Suggest try asking these peeps: http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/

Whilst scouring the web a few days ago for a suitable e-bike (& I'm still researching...) a poster there received the low down for <go-fastering-than-the-road-legal 15.5-ish mph> on one model and received electrical connection advice accordingly.

(Besides Cabby encouraging faster pedalling there is always that exhilarating thrill of going downhill...)

Bob L


----------

